# Pokemon Gold RTC On GB USB 64M Smart Card



## SonicRings (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello, Tempers. I have recently purchased a GB USB 64M Smart card with the intention of reliving my childhood by playing the Pokemon Games. I completed Pokemon Blue and had a blast in doing so, but when I started playing Pokemon Gold, I noticed something: there is no rtc (real-time clock.) I understand the smart card cannot have rtc because of lack of hardware, which is why I am posting this thread.

About a year ago, I had an issue with Lameboy on my DS in that it kept saying TIME NOT SET on the continue screen and prompted me to reset the time each time I loaded the game. I was wondering if it is possible to replicate this with the smart card so that every time I boot the game, it will allow me to set the time so I can set it to the time in which I am playing (which would result in me having the ability of catching certain Pokemon that appear only at night, etc.) each time I power on the game.

I also noticed that the time does not change as I play. I set the date and time to MONDAY 4:13, played for 18 minutes, saved the game and noticed it still said MONDAY 4:13 before powering off my GBA SP. I also tried this in my GBC (not like it would change anything) and am wondering if there is a way to link the accumulation of play time with the progression of real time through emulation of some sort. I have no experience in hex editing and patching, so I would greatly appreciate if a) someone could guide me step-by-step in creating such a patch, or b) if someone could provide a patched ROM for me.

Thanks for reading, and I hope someone finds a solution! In the mean time, I'll have to hold back from playing GBC because it really won't feel nostalgic without the in-game time changing.
P.S. I can change the time if I were to copy my save file onto my computer and run it in VBA, but I don't want to do that every single time I feel like playing Pokemon Gold as it would be more of a chore than a nostalgia trip.


----------



## Jockel (Dec 2, 2013)

Just buy that one fucking game.


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 2, 2013)

Jockel said:


> Just buy that one fucking game.


I already own that "one fucking game." However, if I play that "one fucking game," I would not be able to transfer my save file onto my computer, and I dread feeling the wrath of a dead battery.


----------



## Jockel (Dec 2, 2013)

I see. You could replace that one fucking battery, though.
Not too sure if that's possible without losing the save, but when you're done, you're good for another 5-10 years.
CR2025 batteries FYI.
It's not hard to do, I consider myself technologically impaired and managed to swap it succesfully without soldering.


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 2, 2013)

Jockel said:


> I see. You could replace that one fucking battery, though.
> Not too sure if that's possible without losing the save, but when you're done, you're good for another 5-10 years.
> CR2025 batteries FYI


You're missing the point. I have a save file from nearly 10 years ago on that with over 133 hours on it and I do not wish to lose it.


----------



## Jockel (Dec 2, 2013)

If it's that important, you might want to consider investing in a flash linker. I believe they were able to back-up and restore SRAM as well, but better read up on those in detail before ordering one.


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 2, 2013)

Jockel said:


> If it's that important, you might want to consider investing in a flash linker. I believe they were able to back-up and restore SRAM as well, but better read up on those in detail before ordering one.


I was actually considering making one myself, but for the time being I'd really appreciate the ability to play Pokemon Gold with rtc-esque features. If anyone has any solutions, please let me know.


----------



## Jockel (Dec 2, 2013)

But wouldn't you still be unable to use your save, even if you got the game working on your 64M Smart Card?


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 2, 2013)

Jockel said:


> But wouldn't you still be unable to use your save, even if you got the game working on your 64M Smart Card?


I made a new game. There's really nothing left for me to do in the save on my legit game.


----------



## Jockel (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh I finally got it. You want to start a new game but keep your old game save. I'd suggest buying a second copy of Pokeymans, considering the 64m Smart Card lacks an RTC-chip.
Edit: Awesome, if you happen to have an N64 flashcard like the Everdrive or 64Drive, you could also try this: http://lacklustre.net/n64/agbd/


----------



## raulpica (Dec 2, 2013)

You can't add RTC to the USB 64M SMART CARD. At least, there's no known way to do that.

Only thing you can do is:

1. buy a linker
2. dump your Pkmn Gold save
3. change the battery
4. burn it back on the original card
5. ????
6. profit!!!


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 2, 2013)

Jockel said:


> Oh I finally got it. You want to start a new game but keep your old game save. I'd suggest buying a second copy of Pokeymans, considering the 64m Smart Card lacks an RTC-chip.


Again, when I finish my game I'd like to back up my save file so I can keep it forever and use it on emulators, especially on GameYob for the DS which allows for wireless multiplayer. So I really just want to play on my smart card.


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 2, 2013)

raulpica said:


> You can't add RTC to the USB 64M SMART CARD. At least, there's no known way to do that.
> 
> Only thing you can do is:
> 
> ...


I was hoping that the rtc FEATURES (ie. the time of the day changing every time the in-game play time changes) would be made possible. Also, I was hoping to be able to reset the time each and every time I reset the game so I can change it to the current time.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 2, 2013)

sonicrings said:


> I was hoping that the rtc FEATURES (ie. the time of the day changing every time the in-game play time changes) would be made possible. Also, I was hoping to be able to reset the time each and every time I reset the game so I can change it to the current time.


There's a patch to do that. It'll "fake" the RTC to ON, but you'll have to set the time manually every time.


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 2, 2013)

raulpica said:


> There's a patch to do that. It'll "fake" the RTC to ON, but you'll have to set the time manually every time.


YES! THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR!!  Can you please link me to a download of that patch for Pokemon Gold?


----------



## raulpica (Dec 2, 2013)

sonicrings said:


> YES! THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR!!  Can you please link me to a download of that patch for Pokemon Gold?


Whoops, I just Googled, and that's for Pokémon Ruby/Emerald. I must've mixed them in my mind. My bad


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't see why people question the OP's motives - he wants RTC working on a flashcart, assist him in that aim and...


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 2, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Whoops, I just Googled, and that's for Pokémon Ruby/Emerald. I must've mixed them in my mind. My bad


oh DAMMIT!! Do you know anyone who would be able to do this for Pokemon Gold? I would appreciate that SO much.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 2, 2013)

sonicrings said:


> oh DAMMIT!! Do you know anyone who would be able to do this for Pokemon Gold? I would appreciate that SO much.


GameBoy ASM hacking? You're better going out mining for gold, there's more chance in finding that, than a skilled ASM hacker... especially nowadays.



Foxi4 said:


> *EDIT:* Waaait a second, Pokemon Yellow _doesn't have_ a Real Time Clock feature - that was introduced in Pokemon Silver and Gold!


Indeed it doesn't, and that's why everyone in this thread is talking about Pokémon Gold.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Dec 2, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Whoops, I just Googled, and that's for Pokémon Ruby/Emerald. I must've mixed them in my mind. My bad


 
Way to give sonicrings false hope raul


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 2, 2013)

sonicrings said:


> oh DAMMIT!! Do you know anyone who would be able to do this for Pokemon Gold? I would appreciate that SO much.


Better yet, I'll show you how to change the time manually to whatever time you want:

http://www.psypokes.com/gsc/timechange.php


raulpica said:


> Indeed it doesn't, and that's why everyone in this thread is talking about Pokémon Gold.


 
Epic Brain Derp. I should probably head to bed...


----------



## raulpica (Dec 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Better yet, I'll show you how to change the time manually to whatever time you want:
> 
> http://www.psypokes.com/gsc/timechange.php


I wonder why Nintendo went for something that complicated if you wanted to reset your clock? It's almost certain that they did that to force you in calling their hotlines.
But... why? What's so dangerous in JUST resetting a clock, that they've wanted to prevent the users in doing that on their own?


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Better yet, I'll show you how to change the time manually to whatever time you want:
> 
> http://www.psypokes.com/gsc/timechange.php
> 
> ...


Ah, thank you for this. I've seen it before but had forgotten about it. However, it would be rather troublesome to go through this process each and every time I play Gold... I was hoping there was a way to make my game show TIME NOT SET every time I boot it up to allow me to set the time manually without having to go through this secret menu and enter a password.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 2, 2013)

raulpica said:


> I wonder why Nintendo went for something that complicated if you wanted to reset your clock? It's almost certain that they did that to force you in calling their hotlines.
> But... why? What's so dangerous in JUST resetting a clock, that they've wanted to prevent the users in doing that on their own?


The feature was later removed in Crystal so I'm willing to wager that it's a debug menu for testing day/night conditions, especially since an End User wouldn't be able to generate a password for it. Now we can because the game was hacked to s*it, but back then this wasn't an option.


sonicrings said:


> Ah, thank you for this. I've seen it before but had forgotten about it. However, it would be rather troublesome to go through this process each and every time I play Gold... I was hoping there was a way to make my game show TIME NOT SET every time I boot it up to allow me to set the time manually without having to go through this secret menu and enter a password.


I haven't heard of such a patch, sorry - the RTC clock was on-cartridge, I'm assuming it'd be pre-requisite for using such functionality. Patches like this properly kicked off in the GBA era.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 2, 2013)

sonicrings said:


> Ah, thank you for this. I've seen it before but had forgotten about it. However, it would be rather troublesome to go through this process each and every time I play Gold... I was hoping there was a way to make my game show TIME NOT SET every time I boot it up to allow me to set the time manually without having to go through this secret menu and enter a password.


I have the gut feeling that a patch able to do that would even be quite easy to do, *if* you knew ASM...

Dunno, try PM'ing Prof. 9 I remember he did some Boktai patches, so that's your best shot.


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 2, 2013)

sonicrings said:


> Ah, thank you for this. I've seen it before but had forgotten about it. However, it would be rather troublesome to go through this process each and every time I play Gold... I was hoping there was a way to make my game show TIME NOT SET every time I boot it up to allow me to set the time manually without having to go through this secret menu and enter a password.


Lameboy somehow makes this option appear every time I boot the game, so wouldn't it be at all possible to get the Smart Card to do this as well?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 3, 2013)

sonicrings said:


> Lameboy somehow makes this option appear every time I boot the game, so wouldn't it be at all possible to get the Smart Card to do this as well?


Lameboy is an emulator - it can _"fake"_ the presence of RTC. Smart Card is a physical device. It's two very different fields - in an emulator all it takes is a manipulation of a couple of addresses, on hardware it's not so simple.


raulpica said:


> I have the gut feeling that a patch able to do that would even be quite easy to do, *if* you knew ASM...


Technically you could hard-code _"day"_ and _"night"_ codes and create a hook that switches between them, sure. Unfortunately I know no one who'd be capable of performing such dark wizardry.


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 3, 2013)

raulpica said:


> I have the gut feeling that a patch able to do that would even be quite easy to do, *if* you knew ASM...
> 
> Dunno, try PM'ing Prof. 9 I remember he did some Boktai patches, so that's your best shot.


Thanks, I sent him a PM. I hope he'll be able to help me.


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 3, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Lameboy is an emulator - it can _"fake"_ the presence of RTC. Smart Card is a physical device. It's two very different fields - in an emulator all it takes is a manipulation of a couple of addresses, on hardware it's not so simple.


You know how there are emulators built in ROMs (like Goomba)? Maybe there'd be something that can be done similar to this in that it emulators RTC on the Smart Card... Hmm...


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 3, 2013)

raulpica said:


> I have the gut feeling that a patch able to do that would even be quite easy to do, *if* you knew ASM...
> 
> Dunno, try PM'ing Prof. 9 I remember he did some Boktai patches, so that's your best shot.


Prof 9 just responded. He doesn't know ASM.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 3, 2013)

sonicrings said:


> You know how there are emulators built in ROMs (like Goomba)? Maybe there'd be something that can be done similar to this in that it emulators RTC on the Smart Card... Hmm...


You can't _"emulate"_ a Game Boy on a Game Boy - your best bet would be some variety of an embedded AR code, or rather its equivalent from that era.


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 3, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You can't _"emulate"_ a Game Boy on a Game Boy - your best bet would be some variety of an embedded AR code, or rather its equivalent from that era.


Surely there is a way to make the ROM always say TIME NOT SET every time you boot it up, no?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 3, 2013)

sonicrings said:


> Surely there is a way to make the ROM always say TIME NOT SET every time you boot it up, no?


 
It's simply not as simple as you think it is.  Even knowlege of ASM wouldn't guarantee success since decompilation of a binary is rarely perfect - stuff like this takes a lot of trial and error, research and most importantly time. Seeing that nobody else has done it yet and it's a common issue on Game Boy flashkits, i'd wager that it simply wasn't worth the effort when there's a built-in menu for setting the time.


----------



## Drenn (Dec 3, 2013)

raulpica said:


> GameBoy ASM hacking? You're better going out mining for gold, there's more chance in finding that, than a skilled ASM hacker... especially nowadays.


Hi



sonicrings said:


> Ah, thank you for this. I've seen it before but had forgotten about it. However, it would be rather troublesome to go through this process each and every time I play Gold... I was hoping there was a way to make my game show TIME NOT SET every time I boot it up to allow me to set the time manually without having to go through this secret menu and enter a password.


This doesn't sound hard. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 3, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> It's simply not as simple as you think it is.  Even knowlege of ASM wouldn't guarantee success since decompilation of a binary is rarely perfect - stuff like this takes a lot of trial and error, research and most importantly time. Seeing that nobody else has done it yet and it's a common issue on Game Boy flashkits, i'd wager that it simply wasn't worth the effort when there's a built-in menu for setting the time.


Well that just breaks my heart >.< I guess I'll have to keep that tool somewhere handy. :/


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 3, 2013)

Drenn said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> This doesn't sound hard. I'll give it a shot.


OH THANK YOU! YOU JUST MADE MY DAY! *squeals like a little girl getting a pony for her birthday*
I really appreciate your initiative, let me know if you come up with anything. Thanks again, man! I'll lie in wait.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 3, 2013)

Well, all I can say is _"good luck"_, as long as you find out what you're supposed to redirect or feed the info prior to boot, you're golden.


----------



## Drenn (Dec 3, 2013)

Done, here ya go.

Reading the subroutine for the "clock reset" menu, all it did was write 0x80 to a byte of the save RAM. It's a "clock reset byte", I guess. So I put a read breakpoint there, and I find a function which reads the byte as a return value. So I hard-code the return value of that function to be 0x80 instead of whatever the value actually is. It seems to do the trick.


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 3, 2013)

Drenn said:


> Done, here ya go.
> 
> Reading the subroutine for the "clock reset" menu, all it did was write 0x80 to a byte of the save RAM. It's a "clock reset byte", I guess. So I put a read breakpoint there, and I find a function which reads the byte as a return value. So I hard-code the return value of that function to be 0x80 instead of whatever the value actually is. It seems to do the trick.


Your link seems doesn't seem to open for me.


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 3, 2013)

sonicrings said:


> Your link seems doesn't seem to open for me.


Okay, I right-clicked your link and saved the file that way. What do I do with the ips file?


----------



## Drenn (Dec 3, 2013)

sonicrings said:


> Okay, I right-clicked your link and saved the file that way. What do I do with the ips file?


 
It's a patch file, apply it with a tool like Lunar IPS.


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 3, 2013)

Drenn said:


> It's a patch file, apply it with a tool like Lunar IPS.


Thank you so much. It appears to work on VBA. I will flash it onto my smart card and will let you know if it indeed does work on it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 3, 2013)

Interesting - does the patch feature a method of changing the time in any way or is it fixed to No Time Set? I gotta say, you wrapped it up pretty quickly, congrats if it works on real hardware aswell.

*EDIT:* Read the explaination - very sound methodology.


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 3, 2013)

sonicrings said:


> Thank you so much. It appears to work on VBA. I will flash it onto my smart card and will let you know if it indeed does work on it.


Oh my god, I gotta punch you in the face with a $100 bill. You've saved my gaming life for the next year for sure! Thank you so, so much, my friend! Maybe in a couple weeks during Christmas Break you can show me what it was you did so I can do it myself next time I need another game to be patched!
In the mean time, do you think it would be easy for you to give Pokemon Crystal the same treatment? It's next on my to-play list.


----------



## Drenn (Dec 3, 2013)

sonicrings said:


> Oh my god, I gotta punch you in the face with a $100 bill. You've saved my gaming life for the next year for sure! Thank you so, so much, my friend! Maybe in a couple weeks during Christmas Break you can show me what it was you did so I can do it myself next time I need another game to be patched!
> In the mean time, do you think it would be easy for you to give Pokemon Crystal the same treatment? It's next on my to-play list.


 
I'm sure Crystal would be a piece of cake after this, it's just a matter of different offsets.
You can PM me if you want to learn to do this sort of thing. Be warned, it takes a fair amount of time and practice to get familiar with the hardware. And the tools.


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 3, 2013)

Drenn said:


> I'm sure Crystal would be a piece of cake after this, it's just a matter of different offsets.
> You can PM me if you want to learn to do this sort of thing. Be warned, it takes a fair amount of time and practice to get familiar with the hardware. And the tools.


I'll be sure to PM you once break starts (on the 19th) given that I don't go out of town for the holidays. If I don't, you can feel free to remind me as I'd hate myself if I miss the chance to learn something so interesting.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 3, 2013)

Drenn said:


> Hi


 
...something told me I should've gone outside with my mining pick. Looks like it was the right day to hit a motherlode.

Oh well, jokes aside, awesome to see that there's someone still being awesome around. Z80 ASM, amirite?


----------



## Drenn (Dec 3, 2013)

raulpica said:


> ...something told me I should've gone outside with my mining pick. Looks like it was the right day to hit a motherlode.
> 
> Oh well, jokes aside, awesome to see that there's someone still being awesome around. Z80 ASM, amirite?


 
A variant of Z80, yes.
There are definitely people knowledgeable in gb-z80 assembly, if you know where to look. RHDN and skeetendo have some skilled people. Of course, I don't know if they would do requests like this.


----------



## reprep (Dec 3, 2013)

thanks a lot for this patch. i really hope crystal gets the same treatment too though it looks it will be much harder as it doesn't have a secret menu.


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 3, 2013)

reprep said:


> thanks a lot for this patch. i really hope crystal gets the same treatment too though it looks it will be much harder as it doesn't have a secret menu.


Ahaaaaa, I inadvertently helped a fellow gamer without knowing by drawing Drenn here! It's like slathering a tree with Honey and attracting Dialga... God Bless Drenn.
You honestly have no idea how grateful I am for your help. I will make it a priority to learn from you whenever I don't have a test to study for as long as I won't be a bother to you.


----------



## tvall (Jun 6, 2014)

sorry for the necrobump

the above ips patch also works on pokemon silver. tested on vba.
i just bought the same card as the op had, and was hoping to find something like this for silver, or at least figure out how to modify this patch for silver. working without any modification was a nice surprise


----------



## cosmo-freak (Jul 20, 2014)

tvall said:


> sorry for the necrobump
> 
> the above ips patch also works on pokemon silver. tested on vba.
> i just bought the same card as the op had, and was hoping to find something like this for silver, or at least figure out how to modify this patch for silver. working without any modification was a nice surprise


The patch also works on different languages (tested with the german version of the game).
But if you don't want to patch your rom you can use this game genie code witch does the same (it's based on drenn's patch):


```
3EF-A9F-081
80F-AAF-6EB
00F-ABF-5D8
```


----------



## migles (Jul 20, 2014)

tvall said:


> sorry for the necrobump
> 
> the above ips patch also works on pokemon silver. tested on vba.
> i just bought the same card as the op had, and was hoping to find something like this for silver, or at least figure out how to modify this patch for silver. working without any modification was a nice surprise





cosmo-freak said:


> The patch also works on different languages (tested with the german version of the game).
> But if you don't want to patch your rom you can use this game genie code witch does the same (it's based on drenn's patch):
> 
> 
> ...


 
guys are you testing on a real flashcart? because i never had problems with vba.. it never says "time not set" or something like that vba does emulate the RTC... it does have a checkbox if on: rtc will follow real computer time, if off: rtc will advance only on game.

i can be wrong but the message should only happear on a flashcart or emulator with no rtc...


----------



## SonicRings (Jul 21, 2014)

migles said:


> guys are you testing on a real flashcart? because i never had problems with vba.. it never says "time not set" or something like that vba does emulate the RTC... it does have a checkbox if on: rtc will follow real computer time, if off: rtc will advance only on game.
> 
> i can be wrong but the message should only happear on a flashcart or emulator with no rtc...


We're using a flashcart. I named it in the title.


----------



## migles (Jul 21, 2014)

sonicrings said:


> We're using a flashcart. I named it in the title.


 
not you, the other 2 guys above me. they tested on vba... and vba does emulate the rtc...


----------



## SonicRings (Jul 22, 2014)

The initial patch Drenn made worked on VBA as well as my flashcart, so it's safe to say anything the flashcart can do (as far as RTC reset patches are concerned), so can VBA.


----------



## cosmo-freak (Aug 23, 2014)

I know this thread is for pokemon gold but i think this is useful:

Actually there is a clockreset method in the titlescreen of pokemon crystal ... but it is much harder to get there as it was in gold/silver, here is a short tutorial:

1. Boot up the game to the titlescreen
2. Push and hold Down+B+Select
3. Release Down+B but keep Select hold down
4. Press Left+Up (still holding Select down)
5. Release the Select button

Now the password reset dialog should pop up ...

But I think this is far too complicated for daily use.
So here is a patch that allows you to reset the clock everytime you load a savegame of pokemon crystal for any version (language/region does not matter) 
Pokemon Crystal RTC Patch

This patch does not seem to work correctly on VBA, but who cares if it's working well on the everdrive? ^^


----------



## SonicRings (Aug 24, 2014)

cosmo-freak said:


> I know this thread is for pokemon gold but i think this is useful:
> 
> Actually there is a clockreset method in the titlescreen of pokemon crystal ... but it is much harder to get there as it was in gold/silver, here is a short tutorial:
> 
> ...


GOOD GOD I AM SO THANKFUL FOR THIS! Do you know if it works on the GB USB 64M Smart Card?


----------



## endoverend (Aug 24, 2014)

I swiped the battery easily, there's just tons of tape in my cartridge now.


----------



## SonicRings (Aug 24, 2014)

endoverend said:


> I swiped the battery easily, there's just tons of tape in my cartridge now.


What do you mean?


----------



## endoverend (Aug 24, 2014)

sonicrings said:


> What do you mean?


 
since i had to break off the tabs for the battery, I had to secure it somehow, so I just tapd it down in there and it saves fine.


----------



## SonicRings (Aug 24, 2014)

endoverend said:


> since i had to break off the tabs for the battery, I had to secure it somehow, so I just tapd it down in there and it saves fine.


That's for a legit game cartridge, though. That's not what we're talking about.


----------



## endoverend (Aug 24, 2014)

it was on the first page


----------



## SonicRings (Aug 24, 2014)

endoverend said:


> it was on the first page


What was on the first page? Lol.


----------



## cosmo-freak (Aug 24, 2014)

sonicrings said:


> GOOD GOD I AM SO THANKFUL FOR THIS! Do you know if it works on the GB USB 64M Smart Card?


 
It should work on every Card/Emulator which does not have any RTC capabilities ... so yeah, it should work on the GB USB 64M Smart Card too.


----------



## Anubis (Mar 8, 2015)

Does anyone know if doing something like this in Harvest Moon is possible?


----------



## Rurounik99 (Mar 14, 2017)

cosmo-freak said:


> I know this thread is for pokemon gold but i think this is useful:
> 
> Actually there is a clockreset method in the titlescreen of pokemon crystal ... but it is much harder to get there as it was in gold/silver, here is a short tutorial:
> 
> ...


I'm here just to say THANK YOU!!!
Was looking for this file and you saved me.
Now i can play Pokemon Crystal Restored(A hack that restores Crystal Japanese version exclusive content) on my real Game Boy Advance 101.


----------



## KasaiWolf (Mar 14, 2017)

Jockel said:


> Just buy that one fucking game.


Jeez rude little man.


----------



## romanaOne (Mar 15, 2017)

If you want to backup/restore GB saves, you could use the Interact Mega Memory Card AND your 64M Smartcard:

http://www.retrocollect.com/Guides/...cartridge-save-games-sav-files-to-the-pc.html


----------



## SonicRings (Mar 15, 2017)

romanaOne said:


> If you want to backup/restore GB saves, you could use the Interact Mega Memory Card AND your 64M Smartcard:
> 
> http://www.retrocollect.com/Guides/...cartridge-save-games-sav-files-to-the-pc.html


I know. I mean.. Just look at my sig lol I'm offering the backup service.


----------



## KiSM (May 18, 2017)

Can someone rehost the IPS file? The link no longer works.



Drenn said:


> Done, here ya go.
> 
> Reading the subroutine for the "clock reset" menu, all it did was write 0x80 to a byte of the save RAM. It's a "clock reset byte", I guess. So I put a read breakpoint there, and I find a function which reads the byte as a return value. So I hard-code the return value of that function to be 0x80 instead of whatever the value actually is. It seems to do the trick.


----------



## tvall (May 20, 2017)

KiSM said:


> Can someone rehost the IPS file? The link no longer works.


im pretty sure this is it. .txt extention because forums are oddly restrictive. you may have to remove the .txt to get your patcher to play nice


----------

